# What is it and how do I get rid of it?



## LsHay (Nov 4, 2020)

Hi all,

This is in my orchard grass, first time I've ever seen it in my field. I feel like an idiot asking this, but what is it and how do I get rid of it?

Thanks!


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome to the club. Took over this spring like crazy, seen it before, but never so much of it. My fertilizer guy with the magic take a pic of a weed Identify app said it is sweet vernal grass. Sort of looks like it but SVG is supposed to be related to poor fertility and that does not apply to my fields so I am stumped. You are close by, perhaps it is a valley plague brought on by cold dry springs. Haven't found anyway to get rid of it other than kill the field twice and then replant which gets really pricey and certainly does not work with poa annual..


----------



## LsHay (Nov 4, 2020)

Will horses eat it? Do they mind the smell?


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Yep, that is SVG. It makes really bad hay because it’s all stem and no leaf. The horses pick through it. I used to have problems with it but once I got my fertility up and plant density higher, it disappeared.

PS I took your picture and my app identified it as SVG as well.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hayjosh said:


> Yep, that is SVG. It makes really bad hay because it’s all stem and no leaf. The horses pick through it. I used to have problems with it but once I got my fertility up and plant density higher, it disappeared.


I test and fertilize per test annually, as in 170# k. I overseeding regularly. I see the results from fertilizing and liming in subsequent tests. I am having a hard time buying into it’s just fertility, or plant population.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Hayman1 said:


> I test and fertilize per test annually, as in 170# k. I overseeding regularly. I see the results from fertilizing and liming in subsequent tests. I am having a hard time buying into it’s just fertility, or plant population.


I don’t know exactly what causes it or what makes it go away, that’s just what it correlated with in my case. It just eventually went away. It might be more prone to grow in drought years.


----------



## farmergann (Oct 21, 2021)

Hayman1 said:


> I test and fertilize per test annually, as in 170# k.


Wouldn't Phosphorus be the more relevant indicator/deficiency in this case?


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

farmergann said:


> Wouldn't Phosphorus be the more relevant indicator/deficiency in this case?


Could be, but I typically use 65-90# p2o5


----------



## farmergann (Oct 21, 2021)

Hayman1 said:


> Could be, but I typically use 65-90# p2o5


Let me preface by saying I'm an old lab tech, so I get my rocks off to different stuff than most. That said, plant available P where you want it for orchardgrass can vary tremendously independent of input. You probably already know that, but just in case you didn't, had to say it. Have you tested available P? It'd be a worthwhile excercise for me if I were economically dependent on hay production.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

farmergann said:


> Let me preface by saying I'm an old lab tech, so I get my rocks off to different stuff than most. That said, plant available P where you want it for orchardgrass can vary tremendously independent of input. You probably already know that, but just in case you didn't, had to say it. Have you tested available P? It'd be a worthwhile excercise for me if I were economically dependent on hay production.


I understand the disease. Dirt man myself and worked labs early on. If you mean by tissue sample, no I haven't but have been giving it some thought. Heavens no, it would take all the fun out of haying if I were economically dependent on hay production in this climate. I just like making good quality hay and hate buying crap at usury rates.


----------



## farmergann (Oct 21, 2021)

Hayman1 said:


> I just like making good quality hay and hate buying crap at usury rates.


Same lol.

Coincidentally, I'm pan frying a quart of smashed egg shells right now to mix with 5 qts vinegar. I'd wager that 21 days from now (once the desired reactions have slowed to a crawl), that is exactly what you'd need on your field - though mixed with a lot of water... Make some home brew cal-phos like that and throw it on a mowed strip of your infested pasture late summer/early fall. $$$ says it will favor the OG next spring green up. Hell, it might even help now, depending on temps and ph (seems to me like you'd be on top of liming given your previous comments, so no worry there).

I know you've got a frustrating and unexpected problem, but that's kind of the thing I love about being where I'm at and doing what I'm doing 

Good luck!


----------

